# Expanded Japanese Arts Area



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2007)

We have expanded our JMA area to include more cultural interests as well as some additional arts.  This is the 1st part of a 2 part expansion of our JMA area.

Please, check it out and make yourselves at home. 


Phase 2 should be ready in a few weeks...and, we think you'll like it.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 22, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> We have expanded our JMA area to include more cultural interests as well as some additional arts.  This is the 1st part of a 2 part expansion of our JMA area.
> 
> Please, check it out and make yourselves at home.
> 
> ...



nice!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2007)

We're hoping to really kick it up a few notches, both in traffic and in quality. But, we need our members help for that.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 22, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> We're hoping to really kick it up a few notches, both in traffic and in quality. But, we need our members help for that.



Ill help however possible ;-)


----------

